# Wheel inflated!???



## jon136 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey,

Just the other day, I noticed that my wheel was partially disassembled. 
Partially meaning that my _wheel valve_ on the left side of my snowblower, it was pushed _into_ the wheel itself and as a result, the wheel was dislodged from the rim. Please see pictures.

Now, I tried to get the wheel off so I can fix the problem but here's the issue. 
I have all the correct tools and when I tried to take the wheel off by loosing the nut on the rim, the whole wheel would _turn_ and that would cause me to loosen nothing other then spin my wheel with my socket wrench.

Question now is, how do I take the wheel off?

Thank you.

P.S I have 2 pictures of a good wheel and the rest are of the bad wheel.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You most likely don't have to take the wheel off to fix it. Do you still have the old valve stem? You can pull it back through or put a new one in there with a valve stem tool. After that you can use a rope or ratchet strap around the tire to push the bead out and then air it back up. Alternatively you can put a tube in there.

I believe those bolts have some type of loctite on them and they can be stubborn. Maybe heat it a little to break the bond and then you can use the other wheel to hold it?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

You have to hold the wheel tight from spinning when you are trying to loosen the nut. Try to lock it in with your feet and then loosen the nut.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey,
Welcome to the forum from the Keystone state. Let us know if/when you get it repaired.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Also an impact wrench would zip it off pretty easy.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Bob E said:


> Also an impact wrench would zip it off pretty easy.


I beliieve I'd be skeerd'to take an impact to any blower. There's nothing heavy enough on a blower to use an impact unless maybe a 3/8" impact. JMHO.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

3/8 impact to break it free. Big difference then tightening it with a 3/8 impact


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Yup. You also don't have to use max line pressure. I use my 1/2" impact on my outdoor power equipment and small engines regularly.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

If you have a strap-type oil filter wrench, you can use it to hold back against yourself while loosening the bolt, no scratches on the rim either.

Alternatively, wrap a loop of rope around it several times so it won't slip, stand on the rope and loosen away.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

You could also brace the wheel by making a simple tool to hold the wheel by the hole. If you took a piece of wood and drove a screw into it then put that into the valve hole to wedge the wheel from turning. BTW make sure you know which way the nut is suppose to be loosened.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Zavie said:


> You could also brace the wheel by making a simple tool to hold the wheel by the hole. If you took a piece of wood and drove a screw into it then put that into the valve hole to wedge the wheel from turning. BTW make sure you know which way the nut is suppose to be loosened.


I thought of something like that, but if he messes that hole up at all then the valve won't seal right and he will have to use a tube.


----------

